# R32 Bonnet hinges



## nickedclogs (May 14, 2011)

As above, need R32 Bonnet hinges please, both side. Cheers!


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

nickedclogs said:


> As above, need R32 Bonnet hinges please, both side. Cheers!





Hi 


I am sure we have some in stock.


Regards MGT


----------

